# best place for a hobie revo



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I am considering the purchase of a revo and am wondering where the best prices are around for one? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Not a bad choice for a second yak James  

Regards

Al (Biggles)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Well James

You won't find one second hand ,so you will have to buy new.

Sunstate Hobie at Cooroy or Adventure Outlet at Southport.

This will be where the Malibu becomes the spare yak 

BTW the price on that trailer is 1380 with spare tyre, jockey wheel and rego, sorry I kept forgetting to pm you.

Cheers


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Keljad PM sent 8)

cheers nodds


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

No Steven I'm just pointing him in the rite direction   I won't be getting rid of my revo any time soon.

cheers nodds


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the tips and PM's fella's. I will take a visit this week to the reccomended spots.

Hey Sel, thats a pretty good price!! I may have to get some racks modifyied a bit now I will have a couple of kayaks to load up


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I can imagine only stolen kayaks are offered second hand. Big thumbs up for Mal and the team at Sunstate Hobie. You wont be disappointed and after sales is second to none.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

James is there anything up with the x factor, I wanted to have a look at one as i'm sick of leaking hobies. Other options i'm thinking of are the viking profish they look pretty nice but I want to see both of them in the flesh.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

No, nothing at all is wrong with the Xfactor. I absolutley love it!! My wife Kelli is the one who is keen on the hobies. She was pushing for me to get an Adventurer as I have a bad back (got broken a few years ago) and she thought that having two means of propulsion was better than one if my back played up while I was on the water, but I chose the Xfactor for the following reasons

We are looking at doing some family paddles together with the kids, and some snorkelling/diving together without the kids, and she is still keen on the peddling idea, so I thougt the Revo was the pick of the Hobies that would suit her. At this stage I wouldnt get rid of the Xfactor for anything. I got it mainly for 4 reasons;

1. Gator hatch for the kids and rear moulded kids seat
2. Unsurpassed stability for the kids
3. Unsurpassed payload for some up and coming 3-5 day trips
4. Offshore fishing

At this stage there is nothing else on the market that met all four reqiurments, and there still isnt so the big X will be around for a while yet. This isnt to say that I wont be "borrowing" the revo every now and then. If you are looking at one, I can reccomend it. You must understand clearly though before buying one, that this is a big kayak, and is purpose built as an offshore rig. She is in the large class of kayaks and can be a bit awkward putting on and off compared to some of the more petite yaks that are out there. Once it is on the water, I think its in a class of its own. Anyone is more than welcome to try mine before buying, or give me a call fo all the pro's and con's.

The viking profish looks nice, but I am still wondering how yoursounder doesnt sit in a puddle in that recess that houses it. I have askd the question, but had no answer yet. Price wise it is better than the Xfactor, but specs on paper looks like it doesnt compare (just my opinion  ). Be careful though. If cash isnt a probllem, when you see the X in the flesh, you will probably buy one. I have the new version, and it is very sexy, and I think looks and performs better than the old.

Do the Hobies leak????


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Do the Hobies leak????


I'm onto my second hull (first replaced under warranty) and this one seems to be exhibiting the same symptoms that the first did, starts with a little nothing to worry about cup or two full of water coming in while peddling and slowly builds from there, only really noticed it was happening again today, as it was the first time i have been out in really calm water that should have seen a perfectly dry hull on return.

In the same conditions and much worse my P13 doesn't get a drop in.

Thanks for the info on the x factor, I will look into it a bit more.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

keljad said:


> My wife Kelli is the one who is keen on the hobies.


Mmmmmm really, i'll ask her next time we talk, you know I will.

Regards

Al


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

I too am looking for the best price and location for an outback or revo fishing versions. I live near Gosford NSW, and went to our dealer the other day (West Gosford) and they were closed? middle of the week and 1:30 in the day.. Why would they be closed?

Anyway, is there other dealers in my area?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Biggles said:


> keljad said:
> 
> 
> > My wife Kelli is the one who is keen on the hobies.
> ...


well..........ummm..............Im only gonna test run it to ensure safety for the family............honest :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

justcrusin32 said:


> > Do the Hobies leak????
> 
> 
> I'm onto my second hull (first replaced under warranty) and this one seems to be exhibiting the same symptoms that the first did, starts with a little nothing to worry about cup or two full of water coming in while peddling and slowly builds from there, only really noticed it was happening again today, as it was the first time i have been out in really calm water that should have seen a perfectly dry hull on return.
> ...


Geez!!! Is this a common problem? Sounds like imperfection issues with the moulding process, or maybe some badly moulded scuppers. Will your second hull be replaced?? I hope so


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

JC 32 you must be unlucky because I've been out in 3.5m-4.2m seas and not had a single drop in the hull ever, even with waves breaking over the bow and chop pushed by 35knot winds the hull has remained dry. I've seen Lee's adventure out in the same conditions with the same resulting dry hull, 8) except for his roll over in the surf :shock:

I can't help but feel you were just unlucky :shock:

I've gone out wearing long pants and shoes and socks in winter and not got one drop of water on me in six hours of fishing never mind getting any water in the hull.

cheers "the ever dry" nodds


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTsHGa4AADRfgEAQUGWDErRwUAo///+gMADzKGBkGQAGI0GQyAwiZGQmp6aQYg8oDQ00NAlBAqfqM1TzVGmjTEGgyNPUje9xkIO95UF9TeIjHkKLF3PErk/Wm5HB8nVejMBxW5cBQn9skYehpkIVwqhEnw2UoqSSAyrcvC5Sjmr1wYG6jA55rPhBOdoJy2RMtEfw/M5F9zbVNzLrfjU5i20ZnsYudNvYlJC0Zent+3WZgtk0IEjCNQVePV4i5LquVbz1HvIM22yBAigGsTuCwWgQExirFfc2KhLJYzjbEUzJ50TK2V8OXWKXQuuNRv6pKLYxqrPweVAmWdp7IWid1SgEM9ciU2NCzJevo+oO+EmrjA/xdyRThQkDsHGa4A==


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I know I'm not the only one to have there hull replaced, quite a few have been.

I think its enough is enough and Hobie won't seem to address there quailty control issues and we keep being quite about for fear of having threads degenerate. Hobie need a kick in the butt to start better building there hulls.

How come every other brand of poly yak gets little to no water in it except in marginal conditions when it is expected but lots of the hobies take on water on lakes in streams and places they really shouldn't have a drop in them. 
I know the water is leaching in again through the mirage drive seat, again through pinholes in the poly and forces in under the pressure of the fins. It only leaks when peddling.

Now this isn't going to happen to every yak and Nodds I think your just a lucky one given how many really leak. I thought they had fixed the probelm from the 06 models but both of mine have been 07 models. I don't know if they don't leave the hulls in the cooker for long enough or pull them out of the moulds to quick but something isn't being done as good as it could be.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> I know I'm not the only one to have there hull replaced, quite a few have been. I think its enough is enough and Hobie won't seem to address there quailty control issues and we keep being quite about for fear of having threads degenerate.


Thats not quite the case Dave. The only Hobie threads we've had to lock down were the ones where individuals started abusing each other. If theres a quality control issue with any kayaks, then we should all know about it. If somethings not quite right then let us know..

And ps, I was also a bit stunned at the amount of water in the Hobies - I saw Reds Adventure at South West Rocks and there was a bucket or two of water in there after a mornings fishing, while my prowler hull only had a couple of drops.

Of course after surfing for half an hour there was a fair bit more in my hull though!


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> > Do the Hobies leak????
> 
> 
> I'm onto my second hull (first replaced under warranty) and this one seems to be exhibiting the same symptoms that the first did, starts with a little nothing to worry about cup or two full of water coming in while peddling and slowly builds from there, only really noticed it was happening again today, as it was the first time i have been out in really calm water that should have seen a perfectly dry hull on return.
> ...


JC 32,
If you are having a problem with your Outback, I urge you to return it to where you purchased it and have the problem rectified. The only leaking Hobie kayaks, are the ones belonging to people who have not sought help through the available channels.
If you wish to contact me, I might be able to help find the source of ther leak. Sometimes it can be as simple as a small screw holding the mesh pocket in place. 
Mal Gray
07 54476317


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

As always Ken hobies customer service is top notch, the dealer welded up the pin hole in the second one but it still has water coming in, but like the first hull I think I am going to have to wait for it to get much worse before I can exactly say here it is see. I still have six months left on the original warranty.

Sorry about the thread coment after the weekends paddle and getting more water in I am just a bit frustrated with it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I know that just about every kayak manafacturer out there has a few duds, and no one can claim otherwise. I have seen a quite few elites have moulding isssues with holes and thin spots, and I believe that even my beloved Malibu's had some concerns in the early days. All Manafacturers I believe are generally pretty co-operative when it comes to this sort of thing, after all its not in their best interests to have somebody sink and drown 

Anyways, I had my first peddle of an Adventurer today.............................Holy sh_t, those things really move through the water!! Went up and seen Mal, and he was kind enough to leave me with it for a test run. (almost come a gutser from going flat strap and putting it in full lock :lol: ) I truly did not think that they went that quick! He spent some time with me going through the pro's and con's, and was very honest about any issues that have been found in the past, and what has been done to rectify them. Cottoned on to who I was very quick  and was very welcoming to bringing my wife up to test run a few to see if she likes them.

Great service, and a nice lunchtime break peddling around Lake Mcdonald. Thanks Mal


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Bring her over for a play on the Adventure, James. Red.


cheers mate, will do


----------

